# Application of finger splint;static



## TaylorTot (Nov 21, 2008)

please help! I have a pt disputing being charged for a finger splint. She says that she brought in the supply and the dr. just applied 2 pieces of tape. I cant find in the notes where they documented they applied the splint. Should I remove this charge from the patient's claim? Thanks!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 21, 2008)

What charges is the pt being billed for? I would say if she brought it then the only think that can really be charged would be a nurses visit.


----------



## mbort (Nov 21, 2008)

if its not documented, then I would remove it from the patients bill.  I guess my next question is..Why is your office billing for something thats not documented?


----------



## TaylorTot (Nov 21, 2008)

The code being billed is 29130 Application of finger splint; static. From the patient's side, I wouldnt want to pay for the dr to apply tape for something that I brought in but I wanted your alls opinion before I made a move. Thanks!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Nov 21, 2008)

If cast application or strapping is provided as an initial service (eg, casting of a sprained ankle or knee) in which no other procedure or treatment (eg, surgical repair, reduction of a fracture or joint dislocation) is performed or is expected to be performed by a physician rendering the initial care only, use the casting, strapping and/or supply code (99070) in addition to an evaluation and management code as appropriate.


----------



## mbort (Nov 21, 2008)

herbie..I agree with you...but it must be documented.

Jmorris..correct me if I am wrong..but didnt you state that you could not find documentation in the patient notes that this was even done??


----------



## TaylorTot (Nov 21, 2008)

All it says under Impression is "Splint 5 days"


----------



## mbort (Nov 21, 2008)

personally..I would remove it from the patients bill.

why:
1)  documentation doesnt support anything (it stinks)
2)  the patient brought the splint with her...even if he did stick it on her finger and add a couple pieces of tape, I dont think that justifies anything more than his E/M visit

just my two cents 
Mary


----------



## TaylorTot (Nov 21, 2008)

I definitely agree with you and I will have it removed from the patient's claim. Thank you all so much for your help and research. I think it is very valuable to get suggestions from other coders!


----------

